# Short DST failed on start up diagnostic test



## Littleamused63 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi after following and installing all the updates recommended by HP advisor my laptop will not start. In the start up test it fails the short DST and gives a failure ID and Product ID code. I'm not sure what to do I have all my revision notes for my law exam in 7 weeks on it and am praying that that won't be lost as first on my to do list today was to back them up! Any help would be very much appreciated :-(


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

If your computer is not able to boot into Windows or simply not able to access the internet, you can use a LIVE Linux operating system run from a bootable CD or flashdrive instead of Windows, to access the internet, to access files on the HDD(s) and do other tasks.

*Step 1:* *Using a working computer:*

_*If you wish to use a LIVE CD ...*_
Download the Linux version of your choice (usually an .ISO image file).
There are many options to use for a LIVE CD. I suggest that you try one of the following:
*Puppy Linux* (download file size 128 MB)
*Ubuntu* (download file size almost 700 MB)


Burn the .ISO image to CD: If you do not already have a suitable burning program for writing *.ISO* images to disc ...
Download and install *ImgBurn*.
_Ensure that you UN-check the box agreeing to install the *Ask* toolbar_ during the installation.
Place a new (blank) CD disc in the drive tray.
Choose *Write image file to disc*.
Under *Source*, click on the *Browse* button: Navigate to and select the *.ISO* file that you wish to burn.
Place a check-mark in the box beside *Verify*.

Click









When the CD has been burned and verified as successful, it will be bootable.

_*OR ... if you wish to use a LIVE flashdrive ...*_
Go to *UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads* and at the top of the page, click on *Download (for Windows)* to download the application.
Follow the instructions further down the page under the heading *Installation & Screenshots*.
Run the application to download and install the Linux version of choice to your flashdrive.
I suggest that you try one of the following:
*Puppy Linux* (download file size 128 MB)
*Ubuntu* (download file size almost 700 MB).




*Step 2:* *Boot the problematic machine from the LIVE CD or flashdrive.*


_(You may have to configure the Boot Menu or BIOS Setup Menu to boot first from the optical/CD drive or the flashdrive, which ever you are using.)_
Choose to run the Linux operating system from the CD or flashdrive without making any changes to your computer.
Do NOT install Linux on your hard drive.

*When the Linux operating system loads ...*
You will be able to navigate to all the files on your HDD.
*You can backup your files by copying them to a flashdrive or an external hard drive.*
Before using the internet (if you choose to use Puppy, for example) you may have to:
Configure/set up the internet connection
Download a favourite browser
(With Ubuntu the foregoing should not be necessary.)


----------



## Littleamused63 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have today found out why this has happened. Apparently if you don't set up system recovery within the first 3 months you have to purchase the system recovery kit! I had no idea this was the case as I was not informed at the point of purchase and cannot see it written in any of the documentation. Needless to say I am not very happy with HP!!!


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Littleamused63 said:


> all my revision notes for my law exam in 7 weeks on it and am praying


Did you successfully retrieve your important files?

Not happy! That's understandable.

Good luck with the law exams!


----------



## Littleamused63 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes I did manage to retrieve it all - thank you


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Good!

Let us know if you require any further assistance.

Otherwise ....
If your issue has been resolved satisfactorily, please mark this thread as "*Solved*" by using the Thread Tools drop-down menu (above your first post) and selecting "Mark this thread as solved".


----------



## Littleamused63 (Aug 24, 2011)

The discs finally arrived yesterday but I cannot install them as laptop flashes up no HDD present :-( Really not happy, a week until final assessment has to be submitted online and no working laptop. I have informed the supplier that a replacement is required. We'll see what happens next but needless to say I'm very unhappy with the whole situation :-(


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

You said: _"The discs arrived ..."_
I take it that the discs are a set of CDs from HP that will enable you to recover ... to re-install the operating system, to "out of the factory" state. Is that correct?

Have you tested the old (existing) hard drive with anything other than HP diagnostics that are on the laptop ... and which seem to be giving you a "failure message and now telling you that there is "no HDD present".

Do you have a new hard drive on which to use these CDs to install the new system?


----------

